# Salt jar lid



## Ischgl99 (Jul 16, 2022)

My wife broke the lid to the salt jar she uses for cooking, this was the second or third time breaking it and there were too many pieces missing/shattered to put it back together again.  So in the spirit of a true hobby machinist, instead of paying $5 to buy another one, I spent a couple hours in the shop making a replacement that she will have to try REAL hard to break 

I didn’t have the correct tooling to make the knob on the top, so I used a round over router bit I had on hand.  After the chatter got too bad, I switched to a file for the final forming.  In hindsight, I would probably do a different shape that is a bit easier to grab, but this one looks like one I saw on the Pottery Barn website I used as an example.

The look on my wife’s face was priceless when she realized I made it instead of buying it.  I think the name of the look is “are you nuts?”  My son saw it and said, “now she just needs to break the bowl and you can make that too so it matches again.”  LOL


----------



## Firstram (Jul 16, 2022)

Very nice! Is the handle screwed on or is it all one piece?


----------



## Ischgl99 (Jul 16, 2022)

Thank you, all one piece.  

A bit more info, I machined the handle end first and then cut a bit long on the bandsaw, then was able to grab it in a 5c collet to do the recess and bottom side.  I was surprised the handle fit well enough in the collet, I thought I screwed up by shaping the handle first, but I got lucky and it worked.


----------



## Al 1 (Jul 17, 2022)

Nice job,   Have her be very careful with the jar.   . Al.


----------



## Ischgl99 (Jul 17, 2022)

Al 1 said:


> Nice job,   Have her be very careful with the jar.   . Al.


When I showed it to my son, he said “now she just needs to break the bowl to get a matched set”. Lol


----------

